# eMachines ET1161-05 Cpu Upgrade



## stevenva (Aug 3, 2010)

This desktop has the motherboard MCP61PM-GM. I just upgraded the CPU to a AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Brisbane 2.9GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core Processor. (It is the fastest current model I could find) The computer is noticeably quicker, I only wish I did this sooner. The BIOS needed NO update. Current BIOS OEM= MCP61PM-GM V1.03 10/29/2008-6.00PG. Seems eMachines and Gateway do not like giving out updates, so I got this response to an update querry.
"Thank you for using BIOSAgentPlus. The BIOS update experts since 1990.
BIOSAgentPlus located a BIOS update for a similar model of your computer. However, upon further review, our BIOS update team has determined that the BIOS version currently installed on your PC is the most up to date BIOS available." thanksthatwasahugewasteofmoney
I am posting this to help other folks looking to do the same thing, because getting an answer to weather I needed a BIOS update was a pain.
This turned out to be a quick plug-n-play upgrade, the new processor was recognized and worked right off the bat.

Here are links to the motherboard, CPU, and fan(recommended, note: fans for this board require a 4 pin fan)
http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socketam2/ecsMCP61PM-GM.shtml
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103279
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125


----------

